# Marman Twin motor Bike



## Boris (Jul 19, 2012)

On Seattle Craigslist.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/mcy/3134880111.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2012)

Now that is freakin' bada$$!


----------



## Mole (Jul 19, 2012)

Now that is just too damn cool.


----------

